# My animal outbuilding build progress



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Right so after a few years of planning and saving (mainly saving as Im a student) I've started building an outbuilding for all my critters and to give me the space to get a lot off my wishlist lol. The building is now up and my Bosc is happily in there however theres still a lot to do, I thought I'd start this thread to share my photos of the progress up until now and up until it is finished (this could be a while lol). 
The dimensions of the outbuilding are 19x6x8 and there are plans for reptiles/amphibs/inverts, fish and some birds. 
One of the other reasons for this build was to
Hopefully apply for my DWA next year or the year after. 
The whole building sits like an L shape around the current house garage with my outbuilding taking the side alone the garage and my dad taking the back. 
I hope you all enjoy and hopefully this can
Help people with similar plans. 
JB Owens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

This is the back area where my Dad will have his work area








This will be my area and shows the footings and base going in


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

coming on well, make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Subscribed :2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

nice start look forward to watching this one.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are some photos of the walls after they were put in and the beginning of the roof. 








The doorway into my section








Inside my section








And just a couple of pictures of the ppnd which Im currently in the midfle of aswell, Im adding a second pond behind my existing one which will overflow into it 








Hope you all enjoy, Il get some more up soon. 
Many thanks for looking and your comments
JB Owens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just some photos of when the roof was going on:








You can see the black roll of EPDM we uses to cover the roof, I use this on my ponds and its amazing stuff withstands all weather and me walking all over it








Thanks for looking!
JB Owens


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Jealous :flrt:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looks brill, what do you use to stick the epdm down and where did you get it from as im looking for some for our big shed roof.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi I cant remember the exact website, Il try and find it for you tommorrow, its just a glue that the same website sells, we simply used a paint roller to put the glue down in sections, the only awkward part was rolling out the liner and getting the creases out as its 114kg alltogether lol getting it up in the roof was fun! 
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just some of the next pictures showing where the big vivs are going
















After the bottom viv was sealed with yaught varnish








Vents and electricals going in








Many thanks for looking guys
JB Owens


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

starting to look good!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good, how big is your part?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

whats planned for the big viv?


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi the big viv is for my Bosc monitor, above it will either be one larger viv or Il split it into two vivs. My part is 19 feet long by around 6 feet wide. Will have more pics soon 
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some pictures of the viv being set up, the rocks were pretty heavy and awkward to get to the back corners so I had to climb inside to create the entire layout. The substrate is garden soil and play sand of which Il add more as it settles and becomes more compact. 








Many thanks for looking
JB Owens


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looks good, but id cover those vents up as you will loose a lot of heat and humidity through them, you don't need vents in a bosc viv.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi the vents dont seem to be too much of a problem, I have covers as I thought they might have let too much humidity out but my basking area reaches 50-60c and humidity hits 70% no problem  will have some more pics soon! 
Many thanks for looking
JB Owens


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good. good to have the option of putting more soil for digging if needed as well. nice


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Im a little confused. You have a lovely 19x6x8 foot space and you built your bosc a little 6x4x3 foot viv? Why not build it sideways down the room and give him at least the minimum when you have so much extra space?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

jarich said:


> Im a little confused. You have a lovely 19x6x8 foot space and you built your bosc a little 6x4x3 foot viv? Why not build it sideways down the room and give him at least the minimum when you have so much extra space?


this viv is larger than the minimum :bash:


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

ayrton said:


> this viv is larger than the minimum :bash:


I guess I am misunderstanding the measurements then. He said the shed is 6 feet wide, which would make this enclosure 6 feet long. Judging by the relation of the depth to the length that puts it at about 3-4 feet deep and about 3-4 feet high. Am I looking at that wrong?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

jarich said:


> I guess I am misunderstanding the measurements then. He said the shed is 6 feet wide, which would make this enclosure 6 feet long. Judging by the relation of the depth to the length that puts it at about 3-4 feet deep and about 3-4 feet high. Am I looking at that wrong?


minimum for boscs is 6ft by 3ft


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

ayrton said:


> minimum for boscs is 6ft by 3ft


Ah, I see you dont keep bosc's then :lol2: Back to the snake thread with ya! :whip: 

Just kidding...sort of. My point was, with all that extra room, why not give it a nice big enclosure that it can really thrive in. Sacrificing the space of the animal you have now for the sake of animals you may have in the future seems like a strange way to do things. Just my opinion though.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

jarich said:


> Ah, I see you dont keep bosc's then :lol2: Back to the snake thread with ya! :whip:
> 
> Just kidding...sort of. My point was, with all that extra room, why not give it a nice big enclosure that it can really thrive in. Sacrificing the space of the animal you have now for the sake of animals you may have in the future seems like a strange way to do things. Just my opinion though.


i do have a male bosc about 3ft long and he is in a 6ft by 3ft viv and he has plenty of room but i get your point if you can give more then do


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

ayrton said:


> i do have a male bosc about 3ft long and he is in a 6ft by 3ft viv and he has plenty of room but i get your point if you can give more then do


I thought you were going with an 8 x 3 ft enclosure back in May? Were you not able to get the room to make it longer?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

jarich said:


> I thought you were going with an 8 x 3 ft enclosure back in May? Were you not able to get the room to make it longer?


i was but i have to move and i wont have space for a 8ft viv untill i convert the atic or add a shed so built a 6ft by 3ft for now


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've built the viv wider than the reccomended 3feet so he can fully stretch out no matter where he is in the viv. Some people I've spoken to
In the past have reccomended a 6x3 or 8x3 viv however I thought seeing as hes only 18 months old and 3feet long already I want him to be able to fully keep his body stretched out. If I feel hes not got the room to stretch out Il extend the viv outwards. I also looked at the narrowness against the wall if I built it on the other side and it was very practical in terms of changing water etc. 
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

And forgot to mention I do also have a lot of the animals to go in there already, all the vivs and tanks are planned to accomadate the animals I do currently have with much more priority than anything Il be getting in the future. 
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

I understand what you're saying, but the dimensions aren't so they can stretch out. It's meant to give them enough room to run around and get some exercise and enrichment. 

Since you've got it built already, Id say knock the ceiling out and give him a tall enclosure. At least he will have the room to climb then.


----------



## Paul Yates (Oct 26, 2013)

jb92 said:


> Hi I cant remember the exact website, Il try and find it for you tommorrow, its just a glue that the same website sells, we simply used a paint roller to put the glue down in sections, the only awkward part was rolling out the liner and getting the creases out as its 114kg alltogether lol getting it up in the roof was fun!
> JB Owens





mitsi said:


> looking good, how big is your part?



Pardon... Joking its. Looking fantastic


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Surely if the enclosure if longer and wider than he is he has got the room to exercise, the enclosure is bigger than anybody reccomended me before I had him. I make sure he gets a huge amount of enrichment from burying food to moving things around in the tank and adding new smells etc
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

No one here recommended bigger than a 6x3? I find that strange to hear as everyone agrees that 8x4x4 is the minimum for an adult. I'm not trying to be a jerk mate, just that since you aren't that far along yet, you have the chance to give it a really great enclosure. With the space you've got there I'd recommend a 10x4x6 but then I don't know what other animals you have to go in there. Maybe if you put up what you have we can help recommend the best way to give them all enclosures and fit it in the space you have. There are many here who have done exactly what you're doing already. Putting it up on the Monitor and Tegu thread will give you access to guys who actually build zoo enclosures too. Some of the best free help you'll ever get mate!


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

this is the kind of thing im looking at doing got a shed and a garage but also room to build something to my own specs, i agree though i would of gone bigger but also i dont know what else you're putting in there


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Coming on a treat buddy.:2thumb:


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

I dont think in any way that your trying to be a jerk lol it was from the breeders I got him from that advised minimum 6x3. I understand that he may need bigger and if he does I will be able to accomodate that. Hes not the first large lizard I've kept, I've been breeding reps for nearly 11 years including my own collection and a shop I worked in a few years ago. 
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a couple of pics of the slab floor going down, had to slab the floor after we had severe weather ruining the concrete base we did the dat after it was layed. Ceiling will be going up next and then the osb will be going up on the walls 
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Been a while since my last update, been busy revising for uni
Exams so progress has been slow. The ceiling is now more or less up with the boards and insulation up on the wall. In the process of finishing the back enclosure above the Boscs enclosure, unsure whether to have one large enclosure or split it up, what do you guys think? I could split it into two or four. 
Anyway here are some pics:









Many thanks for looking!
JB Owens


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Coming along a treat. What other reps will you be putting in there?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

With the space you have available, personally, I'd give it the height that's left and extend the front so there's an extra depth of 2ft.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Im currently planning two snake racks, one python rack and one colubrid rack. Theres then going to be a couple of chameleon vivs probably placed on top of the racks (going to make my own mesh vivs). 
At the moment Im playing around with some of the best ways to have things arranged in there. 
Do you mean extend the viv above? Im thinking of having it as one big viv fully planted with some smaller lizards of some sort possibly?
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Been a while so I though I'd report where I'm up too. Been busy with uni work to building vivs etc has been slow. I've added a viv for a pair Calotes versicolor I've aquired and am currently building a matching viv for some eggs which incubating off them. I've built a 5x50ltr rack in there which is currently holding 4 royals and one of my younger Crawl Cay BCI's. At the moment Im building the viv for the C.versicolor offspring, a coloubrid rack, hatchling rack, Boiga enclosures and a couple of mesh chameleon enclosures. So as you can imagine its pretty busy at the moment with most of my day feeding, cleaning and then building (cant say I dont love it though!). 
Plans after the above are complete are to build a unit of about 5 Dwa enclosures for some Crotalus I should be aquiring at the end of the year followed by a rack of fish tanks and some bird breeder cages. 
Currently temperatures have held up brilliantly even withough the internal door. Pics to follow!
Thanks again for looking guys!


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Male Calotes versicolor starting to show some breeding colouration. These lizards really should be more popular. 








Couple of pictures of the pond which I'm finishing off at the same time. 
Hope you guys enjoy and I should be updating a little more often from now on!
Many thanks guys!
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some more pics of the viv build for the Calotes when they hatch, also hoping to obtain Calotes mystaceus once this viv is free. As you can see plenty of space left, will be finishing the top vivs at the back next, this will include an open tortoise table in the middle which will support two vivs above. 
Still got plenty if reps to move in from the house so extremely busy at the moment!

Thanks for looking. 
JB Owens


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

very nice build......wish I had the skill and room.: victory:


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

demon3000 said:


> very nice build......wish I had the skill and room.: victory:



Thanks! Its still a learning curve, my Dad's great with joinery and diy in general so he's been great at guiding me along the way. 

Thanks again. 
JB Owens


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Reed Meredith (Jul 5, 2011)

Great set ups, don't listen to the bullshit on here about huge vivs for boscs, yours is fine.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Reed Meredith said:


> Great set ups, don't listen to the bullshit on here about huge vivs for boscs, yours is fine.


Actually its not bullshit, minimum recommended is 8x4x4, and I wouldnt consider this huge, although you can get away with a 6ft one as long as its got the width and depth to give 2ft of substrate depth, because this really is needed.
not having a dig at the op in anyway, just wish ppl would get their facts right.
your shed is looking brill.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with each animal having individual requirements due to some getting larger or being more active for example but I also agree that there is a minimum size with each species as due to being able to assume the size, behaviour or certain species to a degree. My bosc is pretty happy at the moment, digs plenty and all temps/humidity are spot on but I am more than happy to extend the viv if the time comes which I feel may come some time in the new year lol

Some good news anyway, got the new Calotes viv done and they've hatched so have been settling into their new home over the last couple of days. Next jobs are getting the indoor tortoise table for the Sulcata done for this winter (getting his own shed next summer) and a couple more snake racks. 
Building the snake racks first as these will be what most of the vivs are sitting on. 
I'll have some pictures up by the end of the day . 
Thanks again for all the comments. 
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some pictures showing the little Calotes versicolor hatchlings, they're currently eating loads and growing really well while one of my adult females looks like shes going to be laying soon. 
Also a couple of feeding pics, one of my females Bci 'Crawl Cay' and a normal royal (both temporarily on newspaper as I had a slight mite outbreak but thats all dealt with now). 
And finally a couple of pics after redesigning the bosc's viv, took our chimmney down so had some large chimney pipes which I've cleaned and buried, each tunnel is goes right down into the soil where he can actually dig further to increase the length. 
Thanks for looking!
JB Owens


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice to see some calotes hatching im looking for a pair of these today whilst im out just looking in rep shops :whistling2:

Nice build thread and updates keep them coming


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Many thanks their doing pretty well and growing quickly!
My adult females looks about ready to pop with more eggs pretty soon aswell! 
Im hoping to locate a few more Calotes species when Im over in Germany and France. 
Hoping to get a lot of building done this week so should have some new pictures. 
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some quick photos of the latest inhabitants, a pair of CB hatchling Gonocephalus chameleontinus. Absolutely great Agamids which Im happy to say are doing great! 
Thanks for looking!
Will have some more build pics up soon. 
JB Owens


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Gonocephalus chameleontinus are purely stunning would love 1 or 2 of these. Still looking for a female or 2 calotes versicolours


----------

